# Gulf Coas Surf Speckled Trout Season



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Hows everyone's season going? I was doing great in the begining of june but recently last two saturday's ive been skunked. Was using the infamous bait called croaker.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have not caught my 1st surf trout of the season yet. Missed that run of nice condition early in June and seems like it's been rough and sandy since. May give it a shot tomrrow morning if we get the north wind that is forecasted. But the way my year has gone it will not clean up until Monday when I'm back at work!


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

i think this season has really gotten off to a rough start because of this

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_032ef528-e078-11e2-a2e4-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Man and I thought my fishing su cked...whewww thanks man.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

smgregorek said:


> Man and I thought my fishing su cked...whewww thanks man.


If You got croaker And You got some bait movement than normally you got some trout this time of year. I think I'm gonna lay low from wading the surf till this clears out


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I think its been that way for most everyone lately. I fish galveston, and the waters been so dirty the last few weeks I havent even bothered with trout. The blacktip have still been there heavy, but looks like those guys and the catfish have had the surf to themselves lately. Hopefully this weather change will shake things up a bit and bring back the specs and bigger sharks. Im watchin sunday through wednesday hard and prayin for that north wind!


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Yellow.mouth said:


> I think its been that way for most everyone lately. I fish galveston, and the waters been so dirty the last few weeks I havent even bothered with trout. The blacktip have still been there heavy, but looks like those guys and the catfish have had the surf to themselves lately. Hopefully this weather change will shake things up a bit and bring back the specs and bigger sharks. Im watchin sunday through wednesday hard and prayin for that north wind!


Hopefully the north wind can do something to this dead zone.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

killed some trout like 3 weeks ago but that's about it...i was night fishing at the 91st pier .wanted to try the day time but was too tired. i had stayed till 4 am catching the trout.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

My buddy reported he caught some today in galveston


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

The green looks like its tryin to come in now, ive heard the trout are startin to show as well. Anyone else fishing galveston today? I think im gonna hit the sand somewhere on west beach in the morning. Looking like later in the week might be even better, but im scared to wait too long and miss a decent window of green!


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Just got in from Galveston near Pleasure Pier. Caught a few trash fish and said screw it. Green water just beyond casting distance. Hopefully it will get better in the next few days to follow.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm looking at Wednesday to give it a shot either by a pass or off the seawall


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

If I can get off work Wednesday and if the surf looks good ill be in the surf by the pass or west bay if the surf isn't right


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Caught a 27" Red at the pass Sat. Lost something big, fighting it for 30 minutes, but do think it was a Red.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm hoping to get some reports from the seawall or coastline..... I know in the passes the dead zone hasn't effected the trout but I guess dry line catch no fish


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Green water getting closer my sister saw it this morning.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

swell info & the cams looks promising for the next few days! Debating if i should put in a 6th day of work or go fishin.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Green water is being killed right now by the wind at the pass.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Hit west beach with the fam mid morning. Didnt fish hard, but threw a few artis with only a couple strikes, nothing hooked. Several guys running baits w kayaks as well as croaker guys, but never saw anything hit the sand. Green water holding pretty steady all day from 400 to 600 yards out, seawall to jamaica. Surfzone muddy, but better than last week. Almost flat, you can wade past the breakers no problem. Headin back for tomorrow evening.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Ill be there tomorrow night and Thursday am to pm


----------

